
Non-Euclidean Virtual Reality - ArtWomb
https://arxiv.org/abs/2002.00513
======
ArtWomb
Code: [https://github.com/henryseg/non-
euclidean_VR](https://github.com/henryseg/non-euclidean_VR)

Web:
[http://www.3-dimensional.space/nil.html](http://www.3-dimensional.space/nil.html)

